# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Add points after appreciation of thread (CS subforum)

## abousetta

There should be a way for an OP to add points to a thread even after they appreciated the thread. Currently, the OP has to start a new thread even if it's just to deliver more points or ask a related question.

----------


## zbor

That's the point.
When thread is appriciated then points are transfeted to you and can not be changed.

Or it would be complicated: 
For example, OP appriciate.
You revoke points to your account.
Now to add more points he  need to un-appriciate (which is complication already) from your account that is already at 0$.

This is much simplier and safer for all.
Only there should be possibility to add points as long as thread is unappriciated (not only a week or so).

----------


## arlu1201

Yes, for simplicity sake the OP is allowed to increase the points on the threads only till the thread is not appreciated.  If they need to send more points after they click on appreciate, then they need to create a new thread.

----------

